
Computer Science Learning, Closing the Gap: Hispanic Students [pdf] - perfmode
http://services.google.com/fh/files/misc/computer-science-learning-closing-the-gap-hispanic-brief.pdf
======
perfmode
TLDR:

"Hispanic students AND their parents are some of the most interested in
learning CS, but they have the least access to computers at work + school vs
other groups. The CS learning gap is not due to lack of interest or
motivation, but lack of access and exposure to computing tech and role
models."

